# a:active & onfocus="this.blur();"



## Tribalman (14. Februar 2002)

Folgendes:

Ihr kennt doch alle diesen fiesen Rahmen, 
den der Explorer um einen Link zeichnet? 
Den hab ich bis jetzt immer wie folgt be-
seitigt:

<a href="irgendwas.html" target="bla" 
*onfocus="this.blur();"*>Text</a>

Das hat bis jetzt auch immer gut funktioniert. 
Jetzt wollte ich per CSS definieren, wie ein 
aktiver Link aussieht (a:active), aber durch 
den onfus-befehl wird diese Definition irgendwie 
aufgehoben.

Kennt Ihr das Problem? Wie kann ich das umgehen? 
Hoffe, Ihr könnt mir (wie immer) helfen.

Tribal


----------



## braindad (14. Februar 2002)

hmm, eigentlihc sollte das aber nicht passieren. poste mal deine definitionen


----------



## Tribalman (14. Februar 2002)

> a:link   {color: white; text-decoration: none;}
> a:visited {color: white; text-decoration: none;}
> a:hover  {color: #ff6600; text-decoration: none;}
> a:active  {color: #ff6600; text-decoration: none;}



Soweit die Definitionen per (externem) CSS. Der 
eigentliche Link lautet dann wie gesagt:


> <a href="irgendwas.html" target="bla"
> onfocus="this.blur();">Text</a>



Ohne den onfocus-befehl funktioniert alles, mit
onfocus nimmt der Link nicht die active-farbe an.

Tribal

P.S.: "Mein" onfocus-befehl ist übrigens ´ne 
abgespeckte Version. Hab´ mal irgendwo ne 
längere gesehen, die angeblich kompatibler ist.

:edit:
Hab´s gefunden -> hier . Macht aber keinen Unterschied. 
:edit:


----------



## braindad (14. Februar 2002)

hmm, ich hab mal irgendwann den hier benutz:
*onfocus="this.blur()"*
(du hast ja onfocus="this.blur()*;*")
da hatte alles geklappt - externes stylesheet und diesen befehl im <a> tag


----------



## Tribalman (14. Februar 2002)

Nope. Kein Unterschied. Bin verzweifelt.

Tribal


----------



## braindad (14. Februar 2002)

hmm..
gib mal bitte nen link, das muß ich mir auch mal angucken


----------



## Tribalman (14. Februar 2002)

OK. hab´s mal auf´n Server gelegt.
Der erste Link ist ohne onfocus, 
und wird demzufolge auch schön 
orange – aber mit Linkrahmen. Die 
drei Links darunter (mit onfocus)
haben keinen Linkrahmen, werden 
aber auch net orange.

klick*me* 

Tribal


P.S.: Ist wahrscheinlich ein super-
dämlicher Fehler, und ich blamiere 
mich bis auf die Knochen ;-)


----------



## braindad (14. Februar 2002)

goddamnit! sorry, einzig unf allein ich hab mich peinlich gemacht - hab onFocus mit onHover verwechselt...oh mann

der onfocus kann nicht im zusammenhang mit dem blur befehl funzen, da irgendwie die klick-funktion eingeschränkt wird (indem deise dummen linien weggemacht werden). und deshalb geht auch der css onfocus befehl nicht. 

arrgh, sorry nochmal...

ps: sollte es anders sein, bitte aufklären =)


----------



## Tribalman (14. Februar 2002)

Damn! Heißt das, daß man nicht gleichzeitig
das Aussehen eines aktiven Links definieren 
und den Linkrahmen entfernen kann? 

Aber, aber … ;((

:edit:
Bei kleinen Seiten besteht ja durchaus die
Möglichkeit ohne Frames zu arbeiten, und die
Navi dann auf jeder Seite anzupassen, sprich:
den aktiven Link farbig anzulegen. Das kann 
aber nicht immer das Maß aller Dinge sein.

Gibt´s den wirklich keine andere Lösung?
:edit:


----------



## sam (16. Februar 2002)

toll hochi......ich glaube durch dein "hmmmmm" hat sich gerade alles schlagartig geändert!

ich benutze auch hover und "*onfocus="if(this.blur)this.blur()"* und es geht alles wunderbar.......auch bei deinem beispiel geht das alles...........beim IE 5, 5.5 und 6 gehts......alles schon ausprobiert!

edit: shit, du meinst ja wirklich active und nicht hover  
werd mich mal nach ner alternative umsehen


----------



## sam (16. Februar 2002)

hui da hab ich grad noch was feines gefunden....versuchs mal so:



> <a href="www.wasweissichdenn.de" *hidefocus*>


----------



## braindad (16. Februar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von RaVeR _
> *hui da hab ich grad noch was feines gefunden....versuchs mal so:
> 
> *



wenn schon, dann richtig:

hidefocus="true"


----------



## sam (16. Februar 2002)

unnötig


----------



## Tribalman (16. Februar 2002)

Nun, daß funktioniert aber nur beim IE. Beim 
NN 4.77 klappt´s nicht und – ist mir vorher 
gar nicht aufgefallen – Netscape 6 macht auch 
Linkrahmen !? Ich dachte, daß Problem besteht 
nur beim Explorer.  

Tribal

:edit:

Jetzt geht´s aber los! Also: erstmal alles ohne
den Versuch die Linkrahmen zu entfernen …

IE 6.0: funktioniert alles! Allerdings wird der 
active-link wieder weiß, sobald man mit der 
Maus irgendwo anders hinklickt!
NN 4.77: hover funktioniert nicht (steht aber 
auch in selfhtml). Der aktive Link ist nur 
orange, solange man ihn gedrückt hält!?
NN 6.2: Das gleich Problem. Der active-link ist 
nur Orange, solange man ihn drückt.
Wahrscheinlich muss man für Netscape so
eine merkwürdige css-definition festlegen,
wie etwa a:active:hover; oder die Reihen-
folge der css-angaben ändern.

Sieht ausserdem ganz so aus, als ob ich doch 
ohne Frames arbeiten werde. Ist ja doof, wenn
der active Link nur solange die gewünschte
Farbe annimmt, wie man nicht woanders hinklickt …

Wer noch ´nen Tipp hat, immer her damit

:edit:


----------



## Tribalman (17. Februar 2002)

Also gut, ich hab´ das Problem jetzt umgangen: 
Für jede "Situation" der Navigation ein Bild, 
das auf onclick (über ein Image-map) erscheint. 
Ist ein bissl umständlich (und bei größeren 
Navigationsstrukturen auch keine echte Möglich-
keit), aber so macht mir dieser ****** active-
link endlich keine Probleme mehr.

Könnt ihr Euch hier ansehen.

Den Link-rahmen konnte ich dadurch auch wieder 
entfernen (onfocus). nur im Netscape 6.2 klappt
das nicht so recht. Und obendrein ist das blöde 
Teil scheinbar so lahm, das die Navi – wärend 
nachgeladen wird – völlig verschwindet. Oder hat
das ´ne andere Ursache?

Tribal

P.S.: Stellt sich außerdem nach wie vor die Frage,
ob es nicht möglich ist, das ganz einfach mit css
zu machen – muss doch gehen.


----------



## sam (17. Februar 2002)

genau DAS hätte ich als nächstes vorgeschlagen!


----------

